# Auditorium (Movie Theater Style) Seats, Govt Auction!



## Fancypants (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but for the price/number I though someone might find this interesting. Looks like a lot of seats from a school auditorium up for auction. With a little steam cleaning they look like they would work well for someone who wants an "authentic" movie theater type experience in their house.

http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemID=6&acctID=2386


----------

